# Best handfeeding technique - This is ridiculous!



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

The babies we have now are the youngest we've ever handfed. I tried sticking them in a nest with a pair on eggs, and although Luna preened and sat on them, she was ignoring their desperate pleas for food. So much for that! It was worth a try though, because handfeeding them is ridiculous! I need to find a better technique, if there is one... something that gets more of it in their mouths, less of it everywhere else! Right now I am using a 2cc syringe with the end cut off so that they can stick their beaks into it. It gets everywhere and the formula just drips out the end. I go through half a roll of toilet paper almost every time I feed them, just from cleaning up! 

Has anybody perfected a better method of feeding them? Do they HAVE to eat with their beaks in the syringe, to suck the food? I have handfed many parrots and other birds that don't stick their beaks into the mouths of the parents and it is a hell of a lot easier!

Suggestions?!

(Here are the trouble makers)


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a messy mess but your babies look adoreable. I use a bent spoon but it depends on the people who have to do the work to decide what fits the situation better. MsFreebird I believe uses a walmart baby bottle for kids and there is a picture of it somewhere in one of the posts and maybe she will see this and fill you in and its a messy mess until they get good at eating it. I use a damp kitchen towel to wipe the innocents up instead of other things. Your doing just a wonderful job for they are beautiful....c.hert


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi insomniac,


Click on the first image, and it will enlarge, where, you can then read the Captions as you advance through the short series of images -

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/baby_dove_-_july/


Also, by the age of yours, you can softly guide their Buzzling Beak into a little Shot Glass of small whole Seeds, and, keeping your finger-tips on their Beak-sides, down near the root, they will 'gobble' the Seeds, and, very soon begin 'pecking' them also.


Phil
Lv


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, guys!

I can't take credit for the good shape they're in now, I only got them yesterday.  But I came up with a great solution a few minutes ago... I took the finger off of a rubber dish glove, elasticed it onto the end of a larger syringe meant for handfeeding puppies, and cut a small hole into the end... feeding went a lot faster and used a lot less toilet paper and a lot less food on their breasts!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you covering the end of the syringe with a self adhesive bandage, with a hole cut in it, like this?
http://urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Insomniac: It sounds like you have a winning idea there and if I ever have to I just might try that idea of yours...Good Job....c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is how Waynette feeds hers. She puts the finger of a rubber glove over the end of the cut-off nipple of the bottle, and cuts a hole in it. I use the larger syringe, and put self adhesive bandage over the end, with a hole cut in it.

Here's Waynettes pic.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

There's lots of different techniques, you can try all of them and find which one is best for you. I just stick the plastic syringe deep down their throats and squeeze 20-30cc in one go. Many people in Asian countries just put the formula in their mouth and mouth-to-mouth feed the baby bird.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This works best for every one I've ever raised, from tinier than that--http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding# Good luck! You can use rubber or cloth.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use a self adhesive bandage over the end of the syringe.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Diane at the sanctuary that I take my rescues to now just places the index and middle finger of one hand over the top of the beak to make them gape and then syringes the formula in, I think she does small quantities using a 1ml syringe. 

She says that because they are gaping and expecting food they don't inhale. I haven't dared try it myself, but it makes sense. When we use the "syringe and balloon" method the babies place their beaks inside the syringe and gape, then we pump the food into the gaping mouth.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys, I really like the bottle method, I think I'll try that with future babies.

Here's what I've rigged up for these guys:


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That certainly seems to suit him!


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

The method shown has been the best one I have ever tried. I have also used a baby food jar filled with the food/soaked smashed seed and the other end covered with the self adhesive bandage, (with an opening for the babys head) or just cloth like from old panties (did I really say that) 

Either way, they seem to love it.

Edie


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Insomniac said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, I really like the bottle method, I think I'll try that with future babies.
> 
> Here's what I've rigged up for these guys:


PERFECT!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Insomniac said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, I really like the bottle method, I think I'll try that with future babies.
> 
> Here's what I've rigged up for these guys:


Oh Tooooo CUTE! 
I use to use the syringe but found the bottle was easier


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are two more pictures from the same day that last one was taken.

I'm slowly getting the crusty formula off their heads, they really hate being washed though! I'm doing it in stages, haha.

Here they are in their little "nest". They outgrew their box. We cover the cage with a towel.










And here's one taking a break during a feeding!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried, not long ago, thanks to a suggestion here, to put the mix (not even seeds) in a little shot glass or small deep dish, and I just opened the bird's beak and put it inside the glass/dish. He ate fine and no mess .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Never tried that. Thanks.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Very cute pics. The babies are just so adorable


----------

